# Guillotine Exclusive:Eddie Alvarez Fighting in Bellator on ESPN Deportes *UPDATED*



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> GUILLOTINE EXCLUSIVE:EDDIE ALVAREZ FIGHTING IN BELLATOR ON ESPN DEPORTES UPDATED
> 
> Eddie Alvarez has confirmed today to iguillotine.com that he will indeed be competing on Bellator which will air on ESPN Deportes. “The contract is signed and I got my advance.” according to Alverez who is 15-1 and on a 5 fight win streak.
> 
> ...


From:
http://www.iguillotine.com/

Here's more info on the Bellator show:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/13335/getting-to-know-bellator-fighting-championships.mma

I'll be interested to which other fighters signup for this.​


----------

